# Sparkalaphobia



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

(This is possibly in the wrong section but we'll see.)

I don't know when or how or why this began, but I've a phobia of glitter, which I've looked for a name for in the past and "Sparkalaphobia" is the only name I can find for it. This stuff doesn't enter my life very often, usually only at birthdays or Christmas because of cards I receive from relatives and friends who think I want girly, glittery cards. And every time these events come round, I'm anxious. So by the beginning of December I'll start to panic.

(Currently, I'm trying my best to not go and wash my hands, because just the thought of glitter makes my hands feel mucky with the stuff and I have to wash my hands for them to feel "clean" again. I already have an obsession with washing my hands generally, so I'm trying to keep calm about it. Having the stuff in-front of me or it getting on my skin (mainly my hands) freaks me out.)

I've not been able to find a great deal about whether others have this phobia or whether it's rare, but I know it's really strange. Particularly because I don't know where it came from. I didn't have it as a child or teen, it began in my early 20's.

Does anyone else have this or any other strange phobia that began randomly through no obvious reason?

Well, I'm of to wash my hands. I'd be interested to know if anyone else has this too.


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

Wren611 said:


> (This is possibly in the wrong section but we'll see.)
> 
> I don't know when or how or why this began, but I've a phobia of glitter, which I've looked for a name for in the past and "Sparkalaphobia" is the only name I can find for it. This stuff doesn't enter my life very often, usually only at birthdays or Christmas because of cards I receive from relatives and friends who think I want girly, glittery cards. And every time these events come round, I'm anxious. So by the beginning of December I'll start to panic.
> 
> ...


 Well I don't really know what to say, besides you may not want to go visit Barbie's Dream house anything soon.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My brother doesn't have a phobia of this, but he does hate glitter because it gets everywhere. I kind of get it, that aspect of it irritates me too, but I don't hate it as much as him.

It's probably just that it's messy a lot of OCD stuff is triggered by things not being a certain way, or perfect, not having control over things. If not the only other thing I can guess is



> *This stuff doesn't enter my life very often,* usually only at birthdays or Christmas because of cards I receive *from relatives and friends who think I want girly, glittery cards.*


I feel that the fact you brought that up might make it significant.

Actually my brother's birthday was recently and an aunt brought him this girly card which actually had glitter on it, I've noticed some people seem to actually just buy you cards that they think look nice with no thought of who they're buying stuff for....


----------



## Lavon Daniels (Jun 12, 2018)

Wren611 said:


> (This is possibly in the wrong section but we'll see.)
> 
> I don't know when or how or why this began, but I've a phobia of glitter, which I've looked for a name for in the past and "Sparkalaphobia" is the only name I can find for it. This stuff doesn't enter my life very often, usually only at birthdays or Christmas because of cards I receive from relatives and friends who think I want girly, glittery cards. And every time these events come round, I'm anxious. So by the beginning of December I'll start to panic.
> 
> ...


You are not the only one to have it I developed over the past few years because I kept getting attacked with it and threatened with it from My Wife and Friends I despise glitter


----------



## ksmcniel68 (3 mo ago)

Wren611 said:


> (This is possibly in the wrong section but we'll see.)
> 
> I don't know when or how or why this began, but I've a phobia of glitter, which I've looked for a name for in the past and "Sparkalaphobia" is the only name I can find for it. This stuff doesn't enter my life very often, usually only at birthdays or Christmas because of cards I receive from relatives and friends who think I want girly, glittery cards. And every time these events come round, I'm anxious. So by the beginning of December I'll start to panic.
> 
> ...


I have this phobia and I know when and how it started. When I was a kid, glitter was made out of totally different materials which contained nickel. I have a nickel allergy, so when it got in me I would break out in hives. And everyone knows that one fleck if glitter that you try to brush off turns into 50 flecks. 
Now most of it is made out of mylar and contains no nickel. Even though I'm aware of this, my anxiety still gets the better of me when I see glitter. 
I have found a workaround sure to the fact that my granddaughter, who is one and a half, has some clothes with glitter. Without her parents knowing I've sprayed them all with Scotchgard. It not only Kris the sparkly stuff where it belongs (off of me), but also makes her clothes stain resistant and super easy to wash


----------

